# شاهد الاي ار تي و الشوتايم و الاوربيت معنا



## mideleast2007 (23 مارس 2007)

من اجل عيون منتدي المهندسين سيرفر مجاني لمده اسبوع لكل اعضاء المنتدي الذين يريدون الاشتراك معنا و مشاهده اكثر من 90 قناه مشفره من اقوي القنوات المشفره و شاهد احدث الافلام العربيه و الاجنبيه معنا و هناك المزيد من المفاجات في مجال الساتاليت للاستفسار يرجي المراسله علي الخاص mideleast2007 :12:


----------



## ENG_2005 (24 مارس 2007)

الخاص معطل ليه 
شششششششششششككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررااااااااااا


----------



## mideleast2007 (25 مارس 2007)

عزيزي الخاص غير معطل و انا في انتظارك في اي وقت 
mideleast2007 
شكرا .........


----------



## مصطفى العبادي (25 مارس 2007)

كيف يتم ذلك


----------



## mideleast2007 (25 مارس 2007)

هناك بعض اجهزه الريسيفر التي تدعم خاصيه الشيرينج او كروت الساتاليت والفكره تعتمد علي المشاركه في المشاهده و هي طريقه سهله و بسيطه و اذا اردت التجربه فانا في انتظار الرد


----------



## دايم البوح (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن السليف


----------



## عبد المنعم محمد (16 أبريل 2007)

please tell us


----------



## م.الـحـربي (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. الرجاء التقيد بشروط وقوانين المنتدى .. وقبل ان تضع اي اعلان لابد من الاستئذان من المشرف العام .. والا سوف تعرض نفسك للحظر .. والغاء المشاركة ..


----------



## tasnym (16 أبريل 2007)

ماذا حدث تم الحذف


----------



## فلاح ياسر ربع (17 أبريل 2007)

*كيف يتم ذلك*

كيف يتم ذلك


----------



## فلاح ياسر ربع (17 أبريل 2007)

كيفففففففففففففف


----------



## الجدى (17 أبريل 2007)

إننى أعتز بهذا المنتدى , لأنه يقدم فكرة هندسية جميلة و يساعد على لغة الحوار التى تدعم الفكرة و نحاول أن نتعلم من بعضنا البعض , و لكن أن نقدم أشياء لا تفيد المنتدى فهذا غير لائق, و حرى بنا ان نتفادى المراسلات الخاصة و نقدم المعلومة للجميع 
و شكرا للسادة الزملاء


----------



## عبد المنعم محمد (17 أبريل 2007)

ما هي هذه الأجهزة و ما مميزات كلا منها و ما هو أفضلها على الإطلاق من حيث المميزات وقلة الاعطال و ما هي الأعطال الشائعة للريسيفرات المختلفة و طريقة علاجها و ما هي المواقع التي يتم التحديث لهذه الاجهزة من خلالها


----------



## aammhh (17 أبريل 2007)

ما هي الأجهزة ( الريسيفرات ) التي تقوم فح الart و showtime و ما مميزات كلا منها و ما هو أفضلها على الإطلاق من حيث المميزات وقلة الاعطال ) (في مصر ) و ما هي الأعطال الشائعة للريسيفرات المختلفة و طريقة علاجها و ما هي المواقع التي يتم التحديث لهذه الاجهزة من خلالها. و ما نصيحة سيادتكم في الشراء.
أرجو كتابة الرد أو طبعه على صفحة word وارساله لي على ال email


----------



## mahmodmostafa (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## lekcil (28 أبريل 2009)

*وانا كذلك أعتز بهذا المنتدى , لأنه يقدم فكرة هندسية جميلة و يساعد على لغة الحوار التى تدعم الفكرة و نحاول أن نتعلم من بعضنا البعض , لكن أن نقدم أشياء لا تفيد المنتدى فهذا غير لائق, و حرى بنا ان نتفادى المراسلات الخاصة و نقدم المعلومة للجميع 
و شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## عهدى (29 أبريل 2009)

اريد اخر ابديت للشوتايم


----------



## حمدى عمار (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولكن لدى كيومكس 999 اسود ولا اعلم كيفيه عمل الشيرنج عليه ارجو المساعده وجزاكم الله خير عنا فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## محمداحمدمصطفى (2 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخى على هذة المعلومة الشيقة جعلك اللة عونن لأخوانك


----------



## zaki_tayar (2 مايو 2009)

مششششششششششششكووووووور​


----------



## ضنا الشوق (2 مايو 2009)

اخوي كيف اوصلك على الخاص مشكور


----------



## toursty (18 يونيو 2010)

*كيف يتم ذلك*


----------



## tl01001 (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رومنسي مو منسي (19 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## nourmtr (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## louai077 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تكون المشاركة عامة حتى يستفيد الجميع
مشششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## akrcs (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ممكن اخر تحديث لجهاز الستلايت هاي تك z1 plus


----------



## zeid25 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه الطريقة سبق شرحها منذ عدة اشهر في هذا المنتدى وتعتمد على الأنترنت وجهاز الكمبيوتر ومن ثم
الى كارت الدش المركب على الكمبيوتر اوالى جهاز الرسيفر ( حسب نوع الجهاز) . والمبدأ هو المشاركة 
مع الآخرين الذين لديهم كارت المحطة المطلوبة .


----------



## erad (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يعنى ايه


----------

